# Old panel i came across



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Came across an old FBI panel yesterday which was swapped for a new Vista-20P. Amazing part is how well it's working and the install date was 1989. This is why I love honeywell.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Came across an old FBI panel yesterday which was swapped for a new Vista-20P. Amazing part is how well it's working and the install date was 1989. This is why I love honeywell.


We have radionics equipment still running from the mid 80s. Quality stuff.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

My garage is run off of an alarm panel that my dad installed in 1989 and pulled out idk when bit he had it sitting around forever.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I see lots of older Radionics panels in houses around here. They were big along with Napco Magnum Alert 800 in the 80s.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I see lots of older Radionics panels in houses around here. They were big along with Napco Magnum Alert 800 in the 80s.


Napco? :cringe:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Napco? :cringe:


What's wrong with Napco? Good quality we have some panels that are over 25 years old still in the field. I'm sorry. My old company. They used both Napco and honeywell. Depended on the application. Now here at honeywell we use well lol I think you know.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> What's wrong with Napco? Good quality we have some panels that are over 25 years old still in the field. I'm sorry. My old company. They used both Napco and honeywell. Depended on the application. Now here at honeywell we use well lol I think you know.


The chip was the problem.

It took me two hours of looking to find a fuse to fit an FBii panel last month. 

Radio Shack, WalMart, two old electronics repair shops, and two automotive parts stores didn't have them. Good ole Ace Hardware did. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

